# قصر سعودي فخم للغاية



## معمارية سعودية (21 مارس 2008)

هذه صور قصر لأميرة سعودية
حجبت إسمها ونقلت لكم الصور​ 

هذا منظر داخلي للبيت​ 





​ 


وهذا المجلس​ 




​ 



وهذي غرفة النوم​ 





​ 



وهذا مجلس آخر​ 




​ 



وهذا (أكرمكم الله) الحمام​ 




​ 


وهذا غرفة تلفزيون وبلياردو وشطرنج​ 




​ 


أتمنى أن أعجبتكم الصور​ 

معمارية سعودية​


----------



## حسن البردويل (21 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله
صراحة هناك تناسق رائع (بالذات فيما يخص الألوان) وذلك بين قطع الأثاث و تشطيب الأرضيات و الجدران
و توزيع الإنارة ................غاية في الروعة
مشكورة أختي ( معمارية سعودية ) على هذه المشاركة


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 مارس 2008)

قصر رائع جدا.....شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سرينت (22 مارس 2008)

ماشاء الله والله يخلي صاحبة القصر


----------



## معمارية سعودية (22 مارس 2008)

قرأت تعليقاً طريفاً صاحب هذا الإيميل وهو

(لهم الدنيا ولنا الآخرة)

وكذلك

(اللهم ارزقنا قصراً في جنتك آمين) :7:


معمارية سعودية​


----------



## ماجدان (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا هندسه مدنيه يعنى بصراحه مفهمش فى الديكور بس 
فى القصر ده بدون تعليق خصوصا انا بحب الشطرنج والبلياردو وعلى فكره ممكن نقابل الضيوف فى الحمام 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (24 مارس 2008)

معماري سعودية 
سؤال هل انتي انثى مهندسة ومتى تخرجتي وكيف وماذا تعماين في الصحراء القاحلة


----------



## معمارية سعودية (24 مارس 2008)

أبو محمد صالح

أسلوبك غريب جداً، نعم أنا معمارية وكذلك أفخر أني سعودية
أدرس مرحلة الدكتوراة في الهندسة المعمارية في بريطانيا

وعندما أعود إلى وطني السعودية سأقبل تراب صحراءها.. فهي بكنوز الدنيا كلها
وأساهم في تطوير عمرانها بإذنه تعالى


أرجو أن أجبت على سؤالك​


----------



## رواء طارق (24 مارس 2008)

تسلم ايدك على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## selfana (24 مارس 2008)

واااااااااو رهيب واحلى شي فيه تناسق الالوان ودرجاتها حلوة كتير

يسلمو كتير


----------



## روح الملائكة (24 مارس 2008)

قصر جميل جدا وديكور متناسق جدا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

ما شاء الله حلو كثيير بالذات اول صورة ^^ 
ستايله اوروبي كلاسيكي

المجلس الآخر هو نفسه المجلس الأول بس لقطة مأخوذة من عند المسبح والثانية من جوا
عرفت هذا الشيء من التلفزيون الأبيض والميداليون اللي فوقه والسقف الترابيع 
وتاكدت من الستائر الاخضر الزيتي وشكل الأقواس ..... صح ولا؟!


كانه فيلا مو قصر لان مساحته مو كبيرة !! او ممكن الصور ما تبين الحجم الفعلي!!
تسلميين اختي معمارية سعودية .. موضوع رااااااايق : )

سلاااااام


----------



## معمارية سعودية (24 مارس 2008)

يا جماعة

توني أنتبهت أن آخر صورة وعلى اليمين هو (بار) منزلي والدولاب فيه مجموعة من قوارير الواين

هل أنا مخطئة؟؟؟

يا إلهي!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 مارس 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 مارس 2008)

well first thing i guess the pictures are Renders and not real pictures ..
but any way , it is ia very fancy residence..
the bottles you have mentioned might be win, but this system is known to be used as a botttle holder , no matter what is in side the bottle ... it might be just some oil or some vinger ... 
any way .. it 's a classic house , if i had the money to build such thing , i would prefare anothe style that might be much more beutifull ..


----------



## معمارية سعودية (25 مارس 2008)

I don’t wanna be judgemental.. but there are some people with a bar inside their houses.. and they are unfortunately in Arab countries
The pictures might be CAD rendered.. but if its true.. they are pretty professional as well as realistic..​ 
thanks​


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 مارس 2008)

yes i do agree with that . . but u can distiguish the diffrence if you exmin the picture with the chess board , it is not real .. 
but as you said it is very proffesional , and what helps them was the general mood of the residence .. and the dark colors , which are known to hide the deformations in the rendere pictures ..


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (25 مارس 2008)

صحيح العلبة على طاولة الشطرنج مو حقيقية بس لااااا

لا ما اتخيل ان هذا ريندير!!
فكرتها صور حقيقية : ( 
احس اني انواع التحطيم خصوصا اني لسة ماخذة كورس صغير في ال 3 دي ماكس : (


----------



## معمارية سعودية (25 مارس 2008)

هنادي

دونت ووري
ال3 دي ماكس مررررة سهل وكل أنواع الثري دي
فكرتها واحدة بس يبغالك تركزي بس على برنامج واحد وكلو في النهاية نوعاً ما يشبه بعضوا

الله يوفقك


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (26 مارس 2008)

معمارية سعودية كيف يكون اسلوبي غريب انا لي في مجال العمارة والهندسة 15عام والم اسمع بمهندسة سعودية وهذا واقع وموجود 
الله يوفقك وتحصلين الدكتورارة بالهندسة المعمارية 
السؤال ماهي طموحاتك في هذا المجال ( معيدة ام ماذا والله يوفقك ويرزقك ويردك سلمة الى الوطن الغالي )


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (26 مارس 2008)

ان مساعد مهندس ولي في مجال الهندسة تقريباً 15 سنة ولم اسمع بمهندسة معمارية او مدنية الا انني شاهدت في احد القنوات السعودية قبل سنة او سنتين اجريت مقابلة مع مهندسة سعودية هل هي انتي 

الله يردك الى الوطن و معك الدكتوراة والى الامـــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (26 مارس 2008)

ماشاء الله ،تبارك الله0000000000000000000000000


----------



## معمارية سعودية (26 مارس 2008)

أبو محمد صالح

اعذرني فقد فهمت خطأ... فالعذر والسموحة

لأ لم أطلع في التلفزيون إلى الآن... وكلامك صحيح .. فنحن في السعودية محرومون من دراسة الهندسة المعمارية
مع أنها متناسبة وطبيعة الفتاة.. أما بالنسبة للهندسة المدنية أو أي هندسة يتطلب الحضور إلى الميدان فأنا أتفق مع الذين يرونها غير مناسبة وطبيعة مجتمعنا ..

لذا فنحن انتظرنا الفرصة كي ندرس بالخارج.. ولي صديقات سعوديات معماريات درسن في أمريكا أيضاً .. وإنشاء الله سأعود وأسس قسم للهندسة معمارية للبنات في جدة بإذن الله...

مرة أخرى عفواً إن فهمت خطأ... لأنني واجهت الكثير من نظرات من المجتمع النسائي في السعودية (معمارررييية) ماذا تريدين أن تعملي هنا.. لذا كان هذا الموضوع من الأساس مصدر إزعاج لي عندما أسأل هكذا..

لماذا لا أكون مهندسة معمارية وأمارس عملي في ظل تقاليد مجتمعي وتحت تقاليدنا الإسلامية!!

شكراً وإنشاء الله أعود لوطني وأتشرف بخدمته.. وشكراً


----------



## معمارية سعودية (26 مارس 2008)

ابراهيم آل حمزة .. 

شكراً على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (27 مارس 2008)

*ارجو التوضيح اكثر*

الاخت معمارية سعودية ارجو التوضيح اكثر بقولك اسلوبك غريب جداً ماهو الغربة فية 
واتمنى لكي التوفيق والنجاح في حياتك الدراسية وانشاء الله ترجعين بالدكتوراة بالسلامة لارض الوطن (  مساعد مهندس )


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (27 مارس 2008)

*اسف حداً جداً على الازعاج*

جديد باالنت وارسلت اكثر من رسالة


----------



## معمارية سعودية (27 مارس 2008)

أبو محمد صالح
إقرأ ردي بالأعلى...
كتبت رداً...
قلت فيه: عفواً.. واللهلم أفهمك..والعذر والسماحة.. ووضحت وجهة نظري
اقرأ الرد بالأعلى..


----------



## سعيد حسانين (27 مارس 2008)

هايل ياباش مهندسة
يعجبني العلاقة بين الفراغات الداخلية والباثيو كما يعجبني الاثاث واناقته وروعة الوانه التي تتناغم مع الوان الحوائط والارضيات وان كان هناك بزخ واضح في اختيار المواد والاثاث لكنه جميل
تحياتي


----------



## معمارية سعودية (27 مارس 2008)

سعيد حسنين

أهلاً بك..منور


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

معمارية سعودية قال:


> لأ لم أطلع في التلفزيون إلى الآن... وكلامك صحيح .. فنحن في السعودية محرومون من دراسة الهندسة المعمارية


 
و لكن معمارية سعودية .. علي حد علمي انه هناك كلية بالعمارة بجامعة الملك فيصل و هناك بنات يدرسن بها فكيف اذن لا يوجد كليات للعمارة تدرس بها الفتيات


----------



## معمارية سعودية (29 مارس 2008)

Designer Mido​ 
لا يوجد في السعودية (هندسة معمارية) للبنات
وأسأل أي سعودي أو سعودية​ 
الكلية التي تتحدث عنها هي (تصميم داخلي) للبنات في جامعة الملك فيصل
يوجد من هذا القسم أيضاً كلية دار الحكمة للبنات في جدة
وكلية الأمير سلطان في الرياض فقط​ 
لكن لا توجد هندسة معمارية للبنات​ 
نحن محرومون من هذا الدراسة.. لذلك نحن ندرسها خارج الوطن​ 
أنا وغيري إنشاء الله عندنا آمال كبيرة بأن نفتتح القسم في جدة بإذنه تعالى عندما توافق الحكومة 
وتتمثل في وزارة التعليم العالي بالرياض على إعطاء الرخصة​ 

قولوا آمين​


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

إن شاء الله ... علي العموم طالما سمحوا بتدريس التصميم الداخلي و العمارة الداخلية للبنات فهذا نصف الطريق و ان شاء الله تستطيعوا تأسسوا كلية للعمارة للبنات و تكون البداية علي ايديكوا ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (29 مارس 2008)

شئ أكثر من رائع حيث يلاحظ قمة التناسق في أختيار الالوان أيضا لون الزجاج الذي يعكس شكل المياة باللون الفيروزي الرائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (2 أبريل 2008)

لاااااااااااء حرام عليكم يا اهل جدة 



اختي معمارية سعودية
انا عندي امل تنفتح بالشرقية مو جدة انتوا قريبين من مصر روحوا ادرسوا فيها او حتى سوريا والاردن بس احنا وين نروح ندرس بايران اهئ اهئ ....هنا عندنا فقر اما جدة يكفيها الزحمة اللي فيها مو ناقصها تمركز وتجمع سكاني 


اخ ميدو 
كلية العمارة اللي انا فيها موجود فيها هندسة معمارية لكن البنات داخلي فقط ولانها تندرج تحت كلية العمارة ندرس امور في الاكستريور و الستركشر ومن المواد المشتركة بينا وبين قسم الاولاد 
- كونسيت اوف ستركتشر-مفاهيم انشائية-
-كونستركشن + كونستركشن2-طرق انشاء
-لاندسكيب
-التحكم البيئي
-ماتيريلات الانشاء واحنا زيادة عن الاولاد ماتيريالات الاكساء والتفنيش او الديكور بالاصح
واكيد هم عندهم مواد ثانية لكن اللي ذكرتهم في الغالب هم المواد المشتركة واحنا ندرسهم الى المستوى الثاني او الثالث مثل السلسلة يعني 
اكيد هم يعدون بالتفاصيل اكثروياخذون مستوى خامس وسادس في مثل هذه المواد وكل حسب تخصصه!! 

وطبعا ما فيه جامعة ما تخلى من الفوضى يعني عندنا مثلكم في مصر في الديزاين حسب مين يدرسك مرة مشروعك لازم تكون معماري انشائي ما تهتم بالجماليات قد الحسابات 
ومرة لازم تكون مصمم او حتى رسام وفنان ما فيه التزام بمتطلبات الجامعة ومسماها !!

يعني انت الحين تخصصك داخلي لكني متاكدة ان المعلمين الافاضل عندكم مو شايفين احد غيرهم وحالفين يطلعونك مهندس انشائي ... اكيد يحصل عندكم هذا الشيء صح!!

ما يمنع ان بعضهم عنده امانة ومهما كان تخصصه هو ما راح يعطيك ولا يدرسك الا اللي يفيدك ويهمك في تخصصك
سلام


----------



## مورامور (3 أبريل 2008)

رائع
جميل
فيه تكامل واضح بين تصميم المنزل كبناء
وبين تناغم الاثاث والالوان
مما زاده فخامة


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مورامور (3 أبريل 2008)

> لا يوجد في السعودية (هندسة معمارية) للبنات
> وأسأل أي سعودي أو سعودية​
> الكلية التي تتحدث عنها هي (تصميم داخلي) للبنات في جامعة الملك فيصل
> يوجد من هذا القسم أيضاً كلية دار الحكمة للبنات في جدة
> ...




مشكلة يواجهها الكثير من بنات المملكة
ولكن.......وكأني سمعت عن القسم الذي في الجامعة التي تقع في المنطقة الشرقية...أظنها جامعة سعود
هناك قسم هندسة للفتيات
...وأظنه معماري
أم أن معلوماتي خطأ....


----------



## معمارية سعودية (3 أبريل 2008)

آسفة جداً يا (مورامور)

الكلية التي تتحدث عنها ليست (معماري) للأسف حتى لو ادعى البعض ذلك

إنه تصميم داخلي للبنات في جامعة الملك فيصل بالشرقية
وإلا كنت أنا أول من ذهب هناك للدراسة

وشكراً لمرورك ويا هلا


----------



## احمد_1976 (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم, هي تعيش في قصر اليوم ولكن هل تساءلت يوما بمال من و من عرق من تم انجازه 
كل هذه الرفاهية و الشعب كآكلي العشب
الله يبارك على كل حال في جهد هته الأميرة في هذا البناء و اللهم ارزق شعوبنا الصبر


----------



## سعيد حسانين (3 أبريل 2008)

ايه رايك يا مهندسة سعودية في اضافة المزيد من الصور عن القصور والفيلات لكى يتمتع برؤيتها الجميع ويكتب تعليقاته عليها ( المعمارية والتصميم الداخلي ) ومش انتي فقط الي تحطي الصور ّّ بل الكل ممكن يشارك وبالتالي تعود المنفعة على الجميع .. والمنتدى بكدة يكون بيؤدي رسالته وهى افادة الجميع ونشر الوعي المعماري والتخطيطي لدى الجميع
تحياتي


----------



## Arch_M (3 أبريل 2008)

انا سمعت انه في مكتب في جدة كله مهندسات معماريات وصاحبته مهنسدة معمارية ودرست في جامعة الملك فيصل

واعتقد انه في مهندسة معمارية من جامعة الملك فيصل وهي عضوة في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين تمثل الشعبة المعمارية فيها ولا اعتقد انها مهندسة ديكور ولا ماكانت اتعينت عضوة بالهيئة


----------



## معمارية سعودية (3 أبريل 2008)

عزيزي Arch_M أهلاً وسهلاً

هذه المهندسة إسمها (نادية بخرجي) وهي من أفضل المهندسات اللاتي نفخر بهن
إنها متخرجة من قسم (التصميم الداخلي) من جامعة الملك فيصل

وأرجو أن نفرق بين (مصمم أو مهندس داخلي) وبين (مهندس معماري)

أنا سعودية وأعرف السعودية ولا يوجد لدينا قسم للهندسة المعمارية للبنات

إلا أخذنا الترخيص بذلك من وزارة التعليم العالي

جميعنا ندرس خارج المملكة هذا القسم

تحياتي

ملاحظة: حتى مهندسات الديكور يستطعن الإلتحاق بالهيئة، ليس فقط معماريات


----------



## designer mido (4 أبريل 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> وطبعا ما فيه جامعة ما تخلى من الفوضى يعني عندنا مثلكم في مصر في الديزاين حسب مين يدرسك مرة مشروعك لازم تكون معماري انشائي ما تهتم بالجماليات قد الحسابات
> ومرة لازم تكون مصمم او حتى رسام وفنان ما فيه التزام بمتطلبات الجامعة ومسماها !!
> 
> يعني انت الحين تخصصك داخلي لكني متاكدة ان المعلمين الافاضل عندكم مو شايفين احد غيرهم وحالفين يطلعونك مهندس انشائي ... اكيد يحصل عندكم هذا الشيء صح!!
> ...


 

صح و فعلا و الله الحال من بعضه ... حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل...

علي فكرة المواد عندكم فعلا هي نفسها المواد عندنا بما فيها المواد المشتركة بيننا و بين عمارة . بس عايز اقوللك ان مش كلها بتبقي زيادة عالفاضي يعني احنا لازم يكون عندنا فكرة عن الاستركشر و برده عمارة رغم ان المسئول عن الاستركشر هما مهندسين مدني .. كمان مواد نظم التحكم البيئي زي الصوتيات و الاضاءة و التكييف و التهوية بندرسها بتوسع اكتر من عمارة لانك كمهندسة تصميم داخلي مسئولة عنها لانها تبع اعمال التصميم الداخلي للفراغات المعمارية

المشكلة انهم محتاجين يحددوا بالظبط ايه المواد اللي احنا و عمارة مفروض نشترك في دراستها من غير ما تبقي زيادة اوي بالشكل ده .. و ساعتها في مواد كتير هتتحذف من اللائحة عندنا و عندهم كمان و بكده المواد تقل و تركيزنا يبقي اكبر .. يعني انا مثلا عندي الترم ده 10 مواد و الترم الاول 12 ماده و في كل ترم 5 مشاريع ... ساعتها حتي لو هانام ساعتين في اليوم مش هاقدر اخلص كل حاجة ....كنت باتكلم مع واحد صاحبي في المشكلة دي قال لي مفيش غير حل واحد... يجيبوا دكاترة من الصين و اكيد هيبقوا احسن من اللي عندنا..ههههه


----------



## معمارية سعودية (4 أبريل 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> لاااااااااااء حرام عليكم يا اهل جدة
> 
> اختي معمارية سعودية
> انا عندي امل تنفتح بالشرقية مو جدة انتوا قريبين من مصر روحوا ادرسوا فيها او حتى سوريا والاردن بس احنا وين نروح ندرس بايران اهئ اهئ ....هنا عندنا فقر اما جدة يكفيها الزحمة اللي فيها مو ناقصها تمركز وتجمع سكاني
> ...




هيهيههيهيهيههيه والله ضحكتيني
إنشاء الله في كل مناطق المملكة يا هنادي مو بس جدة



> العمارة اللي انا فيها موجود فيها هندسة معمارية لكن البنات داخلي فقط ولانها تندرج تحت كلية العمارة ندرس امور في الاكستريور و الستركشر ومن المواد المشتركة بينا وبين قسم الاولاد
> - كونسيت اوف ستركتشر-مفاهيم انشائية-
> -كونستركشن + كونستركشن2-طرق انشاء
> -لاندسكيب
> ...



هنادي هذي بالضبط نفس المواد اللي يدروسوها البنات في دار الحكمة بجدة وكلية الأمير سلطان بالرياض... 

يالله أتخرجي وساعديني نفتح قسم العمارة فرع في الشرقية ، وفرع في جدة وفرع في الرياض:34:

الله يوفقك يا هنادي في دراستك:14:​


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (1 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر سيت (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة يا معمارية سعودية والله يوفقك ويبلغك الدكتوراه


----------



## م حسناء (5 يوليو 2008)

ذبسم الله ما شاء الله على التصميم 
بس كان عندى تعليق على الالوان كان محتاج تدرج فى الالوان


----------



## رسام ماكس (5 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا ماشاء الله


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

جميل ماشاء الله
تسلم ايديك


----------



## راعي عدن (10 يوليو 2008)

توج يا يمنيه 
الله يعطيج العافية و تعمرين صحرا الربع من شبوة لما حفر الباطن على طريقة شباااااااااااااام


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير على هالصور الحلوة
و يا ريت نكون اصدقاء (للمعمارية السعودية)


----------



## مصطفى محجوب (10 يوليو 2008)

رائع جدا جدا نتمنى ارفاق المساقط لاثراء المشاركة[


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (4 أغسطس 2008)

قصر فى قمة الجمال والروعة شششششششششكرا


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (14 أغسطس 2008)

اختي معمارية سعودية
اشتقت اليك والى مواضيعك المتميزة
القصر تحفة فنية وخاصة التامل مع الارتفاع المزدوج للادوار
الله يهنىء اصحابه به ويرزقنا مثله واحسن ف الدنيا والاخرة
ولما لا؟؟؟
الله كريم وفضله يسع الكل
تحياتي لك


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

رائع كتييييييييييير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

روعــــــــاااااااااا بجد جميل جدا...شكرا ليكى اخت معماريه سعوديه


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## samioy (25 أغسطس 2008)

ابومحمد صالح قال:


> معماري سعودية
> سؤال هل انتي انثى مهندسة ومتى تخرجتي وكيف وماذا تعماين في الصحراء القاحلة



والله غريب السؤال
وبصراحه اقترح ان يضم المنتدي فقط النخبه من امثال معماريه سعوديه 
وفقك الله وارجعك الله لبلدك غانمه سالمه


----------



## نادية (28 أغسطس 2008)

والله الصراحة ما فى بعد هيك الصور كثير حلوة 
يسلموا ايديكى............


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

اختي مهندسة سعودية افتخر بك كسعودية ومعتزة بانتمائها لهذة الصحراء اما فيما يخص الموضوع فانا يهمني التصميم المعماري للمساقط والواجهات اما الديكور فلست مهتما بة ...شكرا للموضوع


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية أختي 
موضوعك عن جد راااائع
وبالتوووووفيق


----------



## هانى محمود عبده (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

